# Audax , whats it all about ?



## Cuchilo (23 May 2014)

I've just seen this one http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/14-888/ and it seems to have interested me for some strange reason .
Looking on the site it says I can just turn up and pay £2 to join in but other than doing the distance I'm not sure what joining in is all about .
Any advice on this kind of thing ?


----------



## oldfatfool (23 May 2014)

£2 pays for your insurance for the day, rest of entry fee may include a brew at start/ finish depending on organiser. 

It is like a cheap sportive without the timing chip/ sag wagon/ "freebie" bag/ signage/ feed stations.


----------



## mickle (23 May 2014)

Audacious.


----------



## the_mikey (23 May 2014)

In simple terms, an Audax is a long distance bike ride but there are controls along the way with questions to answer usually based on something that can be observed along the way. This is to satisfy the organisers that you followed their route and arrived at each control point within the time window given. 

There will be a maximum and minimum speed, if you're too fast you can afford to stop at a cafe for tea and something to eat before moving on. 

You need to bring a pen/pencil to fill in your brevet card. A route sheet is given with strange language written on them, I can recommend plotting the route on a map/gps/phone before you ride.


----------



## Cuchilo (23 May 2014)

£2 for a cuppa in Wimbledon / Richmond is unheard of  
I looked further into it and there are feeding stops . Do you need to take money with you for these or pay a fee / deposit at the start incase you use them ? Or are they just cafes that have agreed to take part ?


----------



## the_mikey (23 May 2014)

Take money, last Audax I rode had a great feed stop with homemade easter biscuits and tea all for £1. 

You can stop anywhere along the way although a good Audax control point will be close to a cafe, pub or feed station.


----------



## Cuchilo (23 May 2014)

I'm just playing with the idea right now and its a lot of miles for me in one ride . I will have a go at over the 100 mile mark this weekend if I get time and see how I feel .


----------



## Scoosh (23 May 2014)

This thread might shed more light for you ...


----------



## the_mikey (23 May 2014)

Another tip, if you're using a garmin to record or monitor your ride, turn off auto pause and don't stop it until you've finished. This will give you a reliable average speed reading which can help you decide how long to spend in the pub/cafe/feed station.


----------



## jefmcg (23 May 2014)

I can speak with some authority - I was a volunteer on that ride last year! And I've ridden it as a DIY**.

Food is included. And it's decent and plentiful. Always bring some cash, in case you need to abandon.

So you meet at the starting point, get a card. You stop at each control, have a cuppa and food and get your card stamped. There's a further control (probably, there was last year) on the top of devil's dyke, which will be a question. Get to the end within 13 and a bit hours, and you have completed it and can buy a badge.

Cost is £14 for non Audax members.

Recommended

(DIY is where you choose your own starting date and time, tell the organiser you are doing it, and send him cafe receipts or GPX track to prove you have done it)


----------



## jefmcg (23 May 2014)

the_mikey said:


> Another tip, if you're using a garmin to record or monitor your ride, turn off auto pause and don't stop it until you've finished. This will give you a reliable average speed reading which can help you decide how long to spend in the pub/cafe/feed station.


Not really required on an organised ride. The brevet card should give opening and closing of the each control, so you can know how much time you have in hand.


----------



## jefmcg (23 May 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> I'm just playing with the idea right now and its a lot of miles for me in one ride . I will have a go at over the 100 mile mark this weekend if I get time and see how I feel .


At least one couple last year had decided not to complete by the time they reached Ardingly control which is where I helped out. They decided to go to brighton and catch the train. They informed the organiser (politeness) and it's fine. I wouldn't hesitate to do that if the distance was too far for me on the day. Still a very decent ride, and it's a good route.


----------



## Cuchilo (23 May 2014)

Ok so my thinking on these rides seems to have been the DIY approach and that appealed to me . Looking at the website it seemed to be a group thing .
Can you do these when ever you want or with mates ?


----------



## Mark Grant (23 May 2014)

I'm thinking of doing The Ditchling Devil this year, probably ride the few miles to the start too.
The only other audax I've done had plentiful food and drink at the stops.


----------



## jefmcg (23 May 2014)

@Cuchilo you can do it yourself, or as a calendar ride 

http://www.aukweb.net/perms/detail/PST01/

£3.50 + £2 insurance, do it on your own time.


----------



## jefmcg (23 May 2014)

Mark Grant said:


> I'm thinking of doing The Ditchling Devil this year, probably ride the few miles to the start too.
> The only other audax I've done had plentiful food and drink at the stops.


Last year Paul gathered extra entrants in Richmond park, so an hour before they were going to start arriving at the control, we found there were actually going to be twice as many people there. Cue run to village shop for more bacon and eggs. There was enough food, but more queueing than there would be in a perfect world


----------



## Cuchilo (23 May 2014)

Mark Grant said:


> I'm thinking of doing The Ditchling Devil this year, probably ride the few miles to the start too.
> The only other audax I've done had plentiful food and drink at the stops.


But you have toured Brittany , ive been to box hill and wanted to get home to put a chicken in the oven and have a few beers 
I was thinking of riding to the start myself . I will see what I can do this weekend .


----------



## Mark Grant (23 May 2014)

I've not done any long rides for a while, I won't be speedy!


----------



## Cuchilo (23 May 2014)

jefmcg said:


> @Cuchilo you can do it yourself, or as a calendar ride
> 
> http://www.aukweb.net/perms/detail/PST01/
> 
> £3.50 + £2 insurance, do it on your own time.


I like that ! Cycling for grumpy b'stards


----------



## Donger (23 May 2014)

It doesn't have to be over 100 miles, and you do not have to be a permanent member. *Take a look at the Audax UK official website*, where there is a calendar of events. Many of them are 100Km, and there are a handful of 50Km ones thrown in too - along with some real beasts of 200km, 400km or even 600km. I do the 100km Windrush Winter Warm-up from near Cirencester every February. Brrrrr! It's always a cold one.This year the weather was warmer than usual , but we all ended up cycling with our pedals under water for over 100 yards in one flood. Always feels like a statement of intent at the start of another year's cycling.

I've also done the 110km 3 Counties Cloverleaf audax from near Evesham, and next week I'm going to be doing the "Silk Run" from Tewkesbury. In my (limited) experience, I agree that they are always friendly and well run events. By paying to enter, you will be insured and there'll be plenty of cheap tea and cakes. It is not a race, and it really doesn't matter whether you ride solo or as part of a group. I have enjoyed both.

If you enter one, then I really would advise you to sort out your route sheet how you like it before turning up, though. I always convert mine from km to miles, and measure out each stage separately so that I can reset my computer at 0.0 for the start of each stage. That way, if you go wrong (the instructions can be confusing at first) you will not have to do mental arithmetic all the way round to follow the distance instructions. I've just been spending about an hour changing my route sheet for next week, and I'll be photocopying and enlarging it for clarity before the event.


----------



## Pikey (24 May 2014)

Donger said:


> It doesn't have to be over 100 miles, and you do not have to be a permanent member. *Take a look at the Audax UK official website*, where there is a calendar of events. Many of them are 100Km, and there are a handful of 50Km ones thrown in too - along with some real beasts of 200km, 400km or even 600km. I do the 100km Windrush Winter Warm-up from near Cirencester every February. Brrrrr! It's always a cold one.This year the weather was warmer than usual , but we all ended up cycling with our pedals under water for over 100 yards in one flood. Always feels like a statement of intent at the start of another year's cycling.
> 
> I've also done the 110km 3 Counties Cloverleaf audax from near Evesham, and next week I'm going to be doing the "Silk Run" from Tewkesbury. In my (limited) experience, I agree that they are always friendly and well run events. By paying to enter, you will be insured and there'll be plenty of cheap tea and cakes. It is not a race, and it really doesn't matter whether you ride solo or as part of a group. I have enjoyed both.
> 
> If you enter one, then I really would advise you to sort out your route sheet how you like it before turning up, though. I always convert mine from km to miles, and measure out each stage separately so that I can reset my computer at 0.0 for the start of each stage. That way, if you go wrong (the instructions can be confusing at first) you will not have to do mental arithmetic all the way round to follow the distance instructions. I've just been spending about an hour changing my route sheet for next week, and I'll be photocopying and enlarging it for clarity before the event.



See you at the silk run matey! Better get sorting my route sheet and the gpx too.

To the OP, just join auk, sign up to a few rides and only regret that you haven't done them sooner, they are a quality day out with ur bike.


----------



## coffeejo (24 May 2014)

Each one is different. 

Some send out .gpx files as well as the route sheet. Some don't.
Some have "secret" controls or questions. Some don't.
Some provide free drinks/food en route. Some don't.


----------



## Cuchilo (24 May 2014)

Ive just been looking at the photo gallery on the AUK site . There seems to be a lot of steel and luggage racks and not a lot of carbon .


----------



## ianrauk (24 May 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> Ive just been looking at the photo gallery on the AUK site . There seems to be a lot of steel and luggage racks and not a lot of carbon .




Then you would be very wrong if you think it's all like that.


----------



## Cuchilo (24 May 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Then you would be very wrong if you think it's all like that.


The photos on the site are all like that . Maybe because the only ones that hang around to have their photo taken have steel and luggage racks ? I don't know . That's why im asking questions .


----------



## ianrauk (24 May 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> The photos on the site are all like that . Maybe because the only ones that hang around to have their photo taken have steel and luggage racks ? I don't know . That's why im asking questions .




Anyway.. you are really over thinking this.
Do an Audax, on what ever bike, meet other like minded cyclists on the day or go out on your own. For the money it can't be beat.

Remember. Audax is for cyclists pretending not to race, Sportives are for cyclists pretending to race.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 May 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> The photos on the site are all like that . Maybe because the only ones that hang around to have their photo taken have steel and luggage racks ? I don't know . That's why im asking questions .


The photo's only rperesent a tiny proportion of Audax events. The folk in the photos only represent a tiny proportion of the participants in those events. I've seen plenty of carbon and the other extreme too, on the few I've done.

Now admittedly my Audax bike is, as of last week, steel. But it doesn't have a rack.


----------



## Cuchilo (24 May 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> The photo's only rperesent a tiny proportion of Audax events. The folk in the photos only represent a tiny proportion of the participants in those events. I've seen plenty of carbon and the other extreme too, on the few I've done.
> 
> Now admittedly my Audax bike is, as of last week, steel. But it doesn't have a rack.


I wasn't questioning the steel and luggage I was more questioning my self . I was thinking , carbon bike , a kitkat and a banana .


----------



## Donger (24 May 2014)

Pikey said:


> See you at the silk run matey! Better get sorting my route sheet and the gpx too.
> .


Might see you there, Pikey. I'll be the huge bloke in the "Fat Lad at the Back" shirt ... near the back.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (24 May 2014)

Think of the joys of cycling in 1950 and your half way there.


----------



## ColinJ (24 May 2014)

DiddlyDodds said:


> Think of the joys of cycling in 1950 and your half way there.


I didn't enjoy riding my bike in 1950 ... 








Mind you, that was over 10 years before I actually rode a bike!


----------



## the_mikey (24 May 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> Ive just been looking at the photo gallery on the AUK site . There seems to be a lot of steel and luggage racks and not a lot of carbon .



Last Audax I rode saw a good lot of carbon on the route. Also saw someone riding a steel mtb wearing bright red flipflops, just ride the bike you're happiest riding.


----------



## Old Plodder (24 May 2014)

Audax is timed touring, sportives are challenge rides.
Touring is taking time to look at your surroundings & enjoying the views, whereas sportives are usually very hilly & tiring.
There are family friendly audax rides (up to 80km/50mls), regular audax rides of around 100km to 200km (60 to 120mls), & then there are the challenge sort of rides, 300km & upwards.


----------



## RedRider (24 May 2014)

I did Islington CC's Great Escape audax last Sunday which was my first. Great atmosphere, rolled out from Look mum No Hands just after 8am in groups of 30-40. I think around 110 riders in all.
I'd been hoping to do it with a mate but he'd bailed before applying so I didn't know others. Could've ridden around on my own but was welcomed into a group of around 10 mainly from Islington CC - a great bunch - and we completed the 217k together. If the speed or company hadn't suited I could've dropped back or pressed on into another group or gone solo but it was all very congenial without dawdling.
The weather and route was lovely through narrow lanes out to West Wratting near Cambridge and back in a loop.
Stopped off at a couple of cafe 'controls' where we had our brevet cards stamped to prove our passage and noted the answers to a couple of questions elsewhere for the same reason. Ate some massive complementary flapjacks at Great Dunmow on the way back...bananas, gels and water was also freely available at the various controls.
Rolled back into Look Mum No Hands sometime shortly after 7pm and some beers with new friends. A pretty much perfect day out.
Edited for spelling (compliment/complement grr)


----------



## marcusjb (24 May 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> I wasn't questioning the steel and luggage I was more questioning my self . I was thinking , carbon bike , a kitkat and a banana .



The Ditchling Devil will have plenty of riders on carbon and little to no luggage. 

It is a cracking route and the food stops and so on will make this a great ride. 

I will be at the start helping out and then stamping cards somewhere en route.


----------



## Cuchilo (24 May 2014)

marcusjb said:


> The Ditchling Devil will have plenty of riders on carbon and little to no luggage.
> 
> It is a cracking route and the food stops and so on will make this a great ride.
> 
> I will be at the start helping out and then stamping cards somewhere en route.


I think I will test my self tomorrow to see if I can go the distance . Flapjack is in the oven right now and as you can see I have gone to bed early


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 May 2014)

Old Plodder said:


> Audax is timed touring, sportives are challenge rides.
> Touring is taking time to look at your surroundings & enjoying the views, whereas sportives are usually very hilly & tiring.



So audaxes are not challenging, hilly or tiring?
That's good to know.


----------



## Old Plodder (25 May 2014)

Relatively speaking......


----------



## marcusjb (25 May 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> I think I will test my self tomorrow to see if I can go the distance . Flapjack is in the oven right now and as you can see I have gone to bed early



Well?

Certainly, if you are in shape to ride an Imperial century, you'll make it around a 200km Audax (weather permitting etc.). Mental fortitude will get you a long way on a bike.

The important thing is it isn't a race, no-one cares if you get around in 7 hours or 13 and a half hours (13h30m being the limit for the sake of this discussion - someone anal will pop up and try and explain BRM, BR, over-distance and all that jazz - call it 13h30m and it is job done). Don't hook onto the fast boys and girls, unless you are a fast boy or girl - they will leave you by the roadside, broken. Ride your own pace - if you are in a group that's a little fast, drop off and another group will pick you up at some point. If you're a little faster than the group you are with, tell them you are going to push on and get on with it. 

There's going to be very good TLC on this ride - plenty of food and drinks and a chance to catch your breath. 

It features some great roads, a few 'famous' climbs (and plenty of flatter stuff as well) and it's an easy story to tell "I rode down to Brighton" (pause for the gasps of amazement from your mates) "and back" (watch as they faint in disbelief).


----------



## Cuchilo (25 May 2014)

102 miles in 8:15 . Just got back home , I stopped for a cuppa after 60 odd miles for about half an hour but it may have been more .
http://www.strava.com/activities/145435134 
I feel I could quite easily do the other 30 miles but im bored of riding for no point now . I'm having a cold beer in a hot bath


----------



## edindave (25 May 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> 102 miles in 8:15 . Just got back home , I stopped for a cuppa after 60 odd miles for about half an hour but it may have been more .
> http://www.strava.com/activities/145435134
> I feel I could quite easily do the other 30 miles but im bored of riding for no point now . I'm having a cold beer in a hot bath



Nice one. I take it you had snacks as well en route, on top of the cup of tea. Tea alone won't keep you going for long!
I think once you get beyond 100mi or so it's just a case of keeping yourself hydrated and fuelled, and mentally motivated, and continue at a manageable pace. Food goes in - legs turn pedals.


----------



## Cuchilo (25 May 2014)

edindave said:


> Nice one. I take it you had snacks as well en route, on top of the cup of tea. Tea alone won't keep you going for long!
> I think once you get beyond 100mi or so it's just a case of keeping yourself hydrated and fuelled, and mentally motivated, and continue at a manageable pace. Food goes in - legs turn pedals.


No breakfast , just a few brews . I took five chunks of flapjack , two bananas , a NUUN tablet in one bottle and two water bottles . When I stopped I topped up another water bottle with a NUUN tablet .
Dinner is in the oven now but I don't really feel hungry . I bet I scoff the lot when its ready though !
My right knee started to pull towards the end but when I unclipped and rode it was fine . Ive had this issue before and it happens to be the knee I damaged years ago but I'm hoping its cleat position . Is there such a thing that will allow me to raise the cleat to another position ?


----------



## edindave (25 May 2014)

No breakfast! I'm not great at eating early in the morning, and I have to force myself to eat before a long ride. The earlier you get the fuel in, the sooner it's digested and available for the legs. And as they say, the best place to carry fuel for a ride is in your stomach.

I'm not sure about cleat height being adjustable, in-shoe sole prosthetics are probably the nearest thing.

Have a read of this article on cleat position and knee pain. That link is to the second part of the article; there's a link to the first part near the top of the page.


----------



## RedRider (25 May 2014)

I'm tempted by this one myself but there's a strong chance real life will get in the way.
Passing through Richmond Park today I was accosted by the organiser Paul, who was handing out flyers. He said the route's based on one of his old training rides! He said around 140 have signed up already and he's hoping to reach the magic 200. One thing I didn't ask is whether it would be possible to sign up on the day, I don't like the idea of taking a place and then not turning up. Anyone know?
If I find my way to the start I think it would be a step up in terms of hardness compared to the Great Escape last week. I foresee a bit of walking up the longer, steeper sections. The advertised 'real food' would be a spur tho'.


----------



## jefmcg (25 May 2014)

You can find Paul's email here http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/13-888/ Ask him.

Last year he recruited people in the park on the morning. It would not surprise me if he does it again this year.


----------



## RedRider (26 May 2014)

jefmcg said:


> You can find Paul's email here http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/13-888/ Ask him.
> 
> Last year he recruited people in the park on the morning. It would not surprise me if he does it again this year.


 Haha, I love the idea of people out on an early morning ride suddenly finding themselves on a 200! I'll drop him a line, cheers.


----------



## Fubar (27 May 2014)

Following on from taking part in the 100k-a-month challenge (ongoing) I quite fancy doing an Audax, the Three Glens Explorer in September looks like a good one to aim for - @Scoosh I have a feeling you mentioned this one ages ago back when I was setting aside a full day to cover 50 miles  and 100 miles seemed impossible - any advice? Also not sure if there are any Central Belt 100k's earlier than that, couldn't see any on the Aux UK website.


----------



## Scoosh (27 May 2014)

@Fubar - you're right - there are not enough 100km audax events around the central belt .

160km 3 Glens Explorer is a good ride - I've done it a couple of times. The only tricky bits are the short (~500m) double-chevronned  uphill just after passing the road to Path of Condie - and the sharp right-angled right bend on the very fast descent in to Dunning. A couple of people came off here in the wet one time .... 

Glen Devon is a long steady ascent and the downhill is great - until you remember you have to turn right and go the back way to Auchterarder !

I'd wanted to do it again last year but had cold feet and not enough 'bent miles in the legs.
Hmmm .... 3 Glens this year ...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 May 2014)

Fubar said:


> Following on from taking part in the 100k-a-month challenge (ongoing) I quite fancy doing an Audax, the Three Glens Explorer in September looks like a good one to aim for - @Scoosh I have a feeling you mentioned this one ages ago back when I was setting aside a full day to cover 50 miles  and 100 miles seemed impossible - any advice? Also not sure if there are any Central Belt 100k's earlier than that, couldn't see any on the Aux UK website.



Depends how narrow your definition of "Central Belt" is (which is incorrect as it is nowhere near being "central"):

There is a 100km from Musselburgh on 17th August
There is a 100km from Larkhall of 24th August


----------



## Fubar (27 May 2014)

Marmion said:


> Depends how narrow your definition of "Central Belt" is (which is incorrect as it is nowhere near being "central"):
> 
> There is a 100km from Musselburgh on 17th August
> There is a 100km from Larkhall of 24th August



Thanks, Mussleburgh would be good - just somewhere I can get to easily without travelling for hours


----------



## Fubar (27 May 2014)

Scoosh said:


> @Fubar - you're right - there are not enough 100km audax events around the central belt .
> 
> 160km 3 Glens Explorer is a good ride - I've done it a couple of times. The only tricky bits are the short (~500m) double-chevronned  uphill just after passing the road to Path of Condie - and the sharp right-angled right bend on the very fast descent in to Dunning. A couple of people came off here in the wet one time ....
> 
> ...



Sounds good, see how I'm placed nearer the time - might try and do a couple of 100k's to see if I can get my head round the process...


----------



## Peteaud (27 May 2014)

I am thinking about doing the Three towers http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/14-532/

But, will i look even more of a nobber than normal turning up on a Carbon Fibre Di2 bike, or is it best to take my trusty ally winter bike?

Really fancy having a go at it as sportives just annoy me with all the BS brigade.


----------



## MikeG (27 May 2014)

You'll see all sorts at audaxes.......the latest fancy carbon stuff, to 40 year old fixies, recumbents (occasionally), tandems (often), and even trikes. Nobody bats an eyelid.


----------



## Cuchilo (27 May 2014)

Peteaud said:


> I am thinking about doing the Three towers http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/14-532/
> 
> But, will i look even more of a nobber than normal turning up on a Carbon Fibre Di2 bike, or is it best to take my trusty ally winter bike?
> 
> Really fancy having a go at it as sportives just annoy me with all the BS brigade.


Pete . I think we need some " team mamil " kits made so people understand we are nobbers and don't care .


----------



## Peteaud (28 May 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> Pete . I think we need some " team mamil " kits made so people understand we are nobbers and don't care .



I think we should have a Audax called the Nobber 100 especially for us mamils.


Seriously i will probably have a go at the one i listed above, just to see what it is like.


----------



## martint235 (28 May 2014)

Peteaud said:


> I am thinking about doing the Three towers http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/14-532/
> 
> But, will i look even more of a nobber than normal turning up on a Carbon Fibre Di2 bike, or is it best to take my trusty ally winter bike?
> 
> Really fancy having a go at it as sportives just annoy me with all the BS brigade.


I did London - Edinburgh - London on a Ti road bike. Just sign up and go. I've only done the one Audax but they strike me as being much more laid back and fun than a sportive


----------



## PpPete (28 May 2014)

Peteaud said:


> I am thinking about doing the Three towers http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/14-532/
> But, will i look even more of a nobber than normal turning up on a Carbon Fibre Di2 bike, or is it best to take my trusty ally winter bike?
> Really fancy having a go at it as sportives just annoy me with all the BS brigade.



CF Di2 ?
Increasingly popular on Audaxes.
The only way you look like a nobber is if you turn up on one without having charged the battery.

Honestly .... absolutely anything pedal powered is perfectly acceptable in audax. No one ever laughs at your bike. I've seen stainless steel custom-built Moultons (£14K ) , 50 lb Pashleys (on a hilly 300km) both get as many admiring glances as the latest CF bike pron. Titanium has a following, as does steel; there are trikes, 'bents, tandems. Really there is NOTHING that looks "out of place". UCI regs ?


----------



## Scoosh (28 May 2014)

PpPete said:


> CF Di2 ?
> Increasingly popular on Audaxes.
> The only way you look like a nobber is if you turn up on one without having charged the battery.


... or the battery runs out before you finish your 600/LEL/ ....


----------



## Peteaud (28 May 2014)

or the battery is still at home in the charger


----------



## marcusjb (28 May 2014)

Audax is very laid back about what bike you turn up on. 

As PpPete says, really anything goes. In fact the more ridiculous the better. The way to really earn respect in audax is to tackle a ridiculously hard ride on a totally inappropriate machine. 

Everything from very, very high end CF with wheels that cost more than most bikes to bikes that look like they were dredged from the bottom of the canal (often ridden by old boys who look almost as grotty as their bike, but who can put hours into you every day). 

The bike industry is slowly creating more and more bikes that are perfectly suited to audax with the move towards fatter tyres and more compliance on framesets like the Domane etc. 

All that really matters is that you are comfortable on whatever you choose to ride - for a 200, you are going to be actually in the saddle for between 6-7 and 11-12 hours.


----------



## Cuchilo (28 May 2014)

Anyone turned up on a Boris bike ?


----------



## PpPete (28 May 2014)

Now there's an idea....


----------



## jefmcg (28 May 2014)

Definitely a Di2 with flat batteries on LEL, as well as this guy ...






And this guy on a 600km ride


----------



## Cuchilo (28 May 2014)

Look what i found Pete ...... http://www.mamilcycling.co.uk/1/post/2011/10/mamil-cc-cycle-clothing.html


----------



## Black Country Ste (28 May 2014)

My brevet card for the Staffordshire Lanes 102k came back yesterday. I was ridiculously happy about that. My first audax. Hoping to do two or three next month alone.


----------



## PpPete (28 May 2014)

jefmcg said:


> Definitely a Di2 with flat batteries on LEL, as well as this guy ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The chap on the Brompton (Nick Wilkinson) finished LEL in time, but has since been able to afford some grown-up size wheels.

Drew Buck (Beret & stripy jumper) finished LEL 2013 just out of time but has completed it previously and numerous PBP on machines up to 100 years old.
One of the true legends of Audax. I felt mightily honoured to be stamping his Brevet Card on a recent 300km. He wasn't the last rider through my control, either.

Did I say ANYTHING goes ?
Not sure I'd wear a MAMIL CC jersey though....


----------



## Scoosh (28 May 2014)

Another legend (Scottish) is George Berwick ... one of whose 'recent' exploits was riding the last 500km of a 1500km event in Germany with a broken downtube. Sorted with a Coke tin and some zipties ... yacf thread here _et seq._

He's no spring chicken, is our George and he reckons he has ridden on 'just about every road in Scotland' !  No one doubts nor disputes this statement - he probably has ... 

EDIT: a bit more here


----------



## Cuchilo (28 May 2014)

Gramil ?  I joined today and paid my fee so looking forward to joining in the fun . I don't think i will be doing the ride i posted about as its a bit soon . My knee hurt a bit to the end of 100 miles and my arse is telling me it didn't like that . 
Its a doable distance but no point trying to do it if its going to hurt me so i will skip this one . More 100 miles under my belt before i push myself to 130 .


----------



## PpPete (29 May 2014)

Scoosh said:


> Another legend (Scottish) is George Berwick ... one of whose 'recent' exploits was riding the last 500km of a 1500km event in Germany with a broken downtube. Sorted with a Coke tin and some zipties ... yacf thread here _et seq._
> 
> He's no spring chicken, is our George and he reckons he has ridden on 'just about every road in Scotland' !  No one doubts nor disputes this statement - he probably has ...
> 
> EDIT: a bit more here



Yes - indeed, the much loved "McNasty".
I've even met him south of the Border !


----------



## DCLane (29 May 2014)

I _must_ get round to doing some this year. First thoughts are:

Good Companions 200 on 15th June, West Yorks
Yorkshire Mixture on 13th July, North Yorks
Three Bridges 200 on 19th July, East Yorks


----------



## Donger (31 May 2014)

If today is anything to go by, it is all about PAIN.


----------



## PpPete (31 May 2014)

Donger said:


> If today is anything to go by, it is all about PAIN.


Well. if you will enter the K&SW 600....


----------



## Donger (31 May 2014)

PpPete said:


> Well. if you will enter the K&SW 600....


 *If only!* I'm afraid it was only a 105km audax. Huge hill within the first 20 miles nearly killed me, and had to struggle round the remaining 45 miles with my legs gone.


----------



## Cuchilo (31 May 2014)

Somehow i'm not so excited about getting my Audax welcome pack .


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 May 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> Somehow i'm not so excited about getting my Audax welcome pack .


You are probably best to read this reply from earlier in the thread, they are a piece of píss:


Old Plodder said:


> Audax is timed touring...Touring is taking time to look at your surroundings & enjoying the views...


You could probably time how long you enjoy the views


----------



## PpPete (1 Jun 2014)

Donger said:


> *If only!* I'm afraid it was only a 105km audax. Huge hill within the first 20 miles nearly killed me, and had to struggle round the remaining 45 miles with my legs gone.


Don't sweat it.
I was in bits by 70km into my first 100km. 
At 130km into my first 150km I could not conceive of anyone going another 70km 
At 165 km into my first 200 km I came closer to packing than I've done before or since...
That was four years ago. I must have memory fault somewhere because my record now shows 3 x Super Randonneur series, LEL, and 29 months RRtY


----------



## DCLane (1 Jun 2014)

OK - I've entered the Good Companions 200 on 15th June, West Yorks.

Anyone else doing it?


----------



## beeblemaster (1 Jun 2014)

Donger said:


> *If only!* I'm afraid it was only a 105km audax. Huge hill within the first 20 miles nearly killed me, and had to struggle round the remaining 45 miles with my legs gone.



Fat lad at the back I assume!  

You were complaining, but you seemed to be doing fine. Well done! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Donger (1 Jun 2014)

beeblemaster said:


> Fat lad at the back I assume!
> 
> You were complaining, but you seemed to be doing fine. Well done! Keep up the good work!


 
That was me! My 6th, but toughest audax yet. Sticking Broadway Tower in so early was a sadistic stroke. Funny how you always get home though, even if your legs go with 45 miles left. (Gotta show these skinny young lads there's life in the old dog yet).


----------



## Cuchilo (6 Jun 2014)

I notice the Ditchling Devil is now closed . Will it still be open for people on the day or is that it ? Still no idea what I will be doing but just got my welcome pack from Audax UK and it reminded me of the ride on Sunday .


----------



## Mark Grant (6 Jun 2014)

I'm doing it, well starting anyway! 
I've got the organizers Email & mobile No. if you wanted to contact him.


----------



## Cuchilo (6 Jun 2014)

I will see how much work I get done tomorrow . No big deal , I just wondered if you could turn up on the day .
I'll give you my number and have the van ready for a pick up if you want


----------



## jefmcg (6 Jun 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> I notice the Ditchling Devil is now closed . Will it still be open for people on the day or is that it ? Still no idea what I will be doing but just got my welcome pack from Audax UK and it reminded me of the ride on Sunday .


No, I wouldn't think so. Accepting entries on the day is not usual for Audax, last year was a bit strange. Full is full. If there was space, he'd be accepting online entries still.

https://yacf.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=70691.msg1694797#msg1694797

If you want to learn about audax, you should probably have a wander around that forum.


----------



## Cuchilo (6 Jun 2014)

Ahhh no worries , i'll look into stuff a bit more


----------



## Cuchilo (7 Jun 2014)

Good luck and have fun on the ride tomorrow everyone  Shame I was too late to decide . May do a Brighton run anyway . If you see a white TCR on the beach with a fella in a mankini running into the sea , that's me


----------



## jefmcg (7 Jun 2014)

Ditchling Devil doesn't quite make it to the beach. If the turnaround is the same as in the perm, you'll have to hang out in you mankini in an Asda superstore to see the riders


----------



## Cuchilo (8 Jun 2014)

If I go im going to the seaside ! Although I have hung out in worse places than asda car parks


----------



## Cuchilo (8 Jun 2014)

I went to the seaside on my own in the end 






http://app.strava.com/activities/151083492


----------



## jefmcg (8 Jun 2014)

That would definitely qualify as an audax ride, 2+ hours in hand.

Have a look at DIY audaxes: you name your own route and your own day, do the ride and send the GPX file, and then you can buy a badge.

Doesn't make much sense when you put it that way but it is a fun extra on a ride.


----------



## Cuchilo (8 Jun 2014)

I can see it would add extra fun but I don't understand the virtual brevet card thing . Unless its an agreement between yourself and Audax to do the ride ?


----------



## jefmcg (8 Jun 2014)

Between you and an organiser. I've done it with Paul, who ran this ride. I sent a google map link of my planned route. You put google map into walk mode, and pick enough intermediate points that the total distance is >= your chosen distance. Send that to the organiser, tell him when you are doing iti, and pay him a couple of pounds. He approves it. You and he agree on what your proof will be. GPX files or receipts from each named point.
It's pretty easy once you get the hang of it.


----------



## Cuchilo (18 Jun 2014)

Ok so just about to order my first Brevet card  Whats the deal with printed and virtual brevet cards ?


----------



## RhythMick (18 Jun 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> The photo's only rperesent a tiny proportion of Audax events. The folk in the photos only represent a tiny proportion of the participants in those events. I've seen plenty of carbon and the other extreme too, on the few I've done.
> 
> Now admittedly my Audax bike is, as of last week, steel. But it doesn't have a rack.


Mine is Aluminium, CAADX, with a rack. And 25mm tyres. Will I be allowed? 

Seriously, planning to start doing Audax soon. Also the Exmouth Exodus falls perfectly for me this year and that's on the list. Why am I attracted to the idea of riding long distances overnight?


----------

